# What saw is the best? Husky, Stihl, McCulloch, Homelite, Echo, Pioneer, Dolmar?



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

Also why you think so. What made up your mind? Let downs with a certain saw? Great service from another? Why are you so set on "your" brand?


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 9, 2012)

I like husqvarna. Pretty easy to get parts for and they are not as hard to work on.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah.......I'm bored. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

are you bored tonight Randy?:msp_sneaky:

I cant believe you typed that in the time I thought to type it as well.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a tough one for me. If we were able to rank them instead of just pick one that would be easier.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah.......I'm bored. :msp_biggrin:



What makes a saw "the best" is the operator...which is why I have saws of every brand listed and they're all "the best."


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> are you bored tonight Randy?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> I cant believe you typed that in the time I thought to type it as well.



I'm tired as heck Steven. We just finished pulling and shredding about 75lbs of pork for a event we are sponsoring at the Cumberland Mountain State Park in Crossville.

Made three gallons of BBQ sauce too. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't see a selection for L.M. Cox, so I voted for McCulloch...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> What makes a saw "the best" is the operator...which is why I have saws of every brand listed and they're all "the best."



Stihl for working......Husky for racing. :msp_wink:

The rest for the heck of it. 

I have about 60 saws now JJ.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Believe it or not, I actually voted Husky!:msp_scared: They are constantly bringing new technology to market, and doing so in a relatively timely manner. Most of their saws are a generation ahead of Stihl. My opinion might be totally different if I loggered full time. Maybe not.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am going to go with Husky. Simply bc of my feelings towards my 288 lite and who it came from. I have set that saw very high in my mind. I became bored with Stihls after my exposure to Husky, Sachs, and modern Dolmar. I dont see anything in Stihls current offerings that would make me even consider them if I was going out to buy tomorrow. The only saws that interest me right now are 562xp and one that we are still waiting on- the 540xp. I am happy with the Dolkita from HD but I dont see myself buying anything else from them bc we have one Dolmar dealer in Knox- he keeps no saws on the shelf, you have to order it and it will be in in 2-3 days. Im not going to shell out new saw money for something I cant feel in my hands. Plus- I dont see it as a saw shop if you dont have any saws on display. (maybe my thinking is off on that though)


----------



## greg409 (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel the best is the one that takes care of you better than you take care of it...

I'm partial to the older stuff since it's often simpler. (covered by all the brands you listed & more)

luck,greg


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Believe it or not, I actually voted Husky!:msp_scared: They are constantly bringing new technology to market, and doing so in a relatively timely manner. Most of their saws are a generation ahead of Stihl. My opinion might be totally different if I loggered full time. Maybe not.



Brad hit the nail on the head. Husky is leading in design and technology and Stihl seems to be sitting on their hands. Seems they have become complacent. There doesnt seem to be any wow factor with them right now.


----------



## gregn (Aug 9, 2012)

Husky fan. Thats all dad would run so guess I got hooked on em at a young age. Plus dealer just 4 miles away.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

gregn said:


> Husky fan. Thats all dad would run so guess I got hooked on em at a young age. Plus dealer just 4 miles away.



I grew up with Stihl, love Stihl, and used to run nothing but Stihl. After seeing and modding more and more saws, that's slowly switched to mostly Huskies. There's no denying their performance and leading edge technology.


----------



## leeha (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, Since i'm a vintage saw guy. I tend to lean towards
Mcculloch and Homelite. But there are others i love as well.
I just love the styling, power and general design of a well
built reed valve saw.
As for the more modern, Sachs Dolmar gets it. Not the newer
Dolmars but the ones built in the late 70's and 80's. The 166
is my all time favorite. The 120SI and 6800I are fantastic go
to saws for all around use.




Lee


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2012)

I have Echo. I had bad luck with a Stihl trimmer and bought a Echo trimmer. I liked it well enough that I bought 2 Echo saws that have worked good for me. I sure like the looks of the Husky 550 XP.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2012)

I voted Husky because like others mentioned they are ahead in technology, parts are readily available at my dealer, and i get way better support from the Husky dealer. Honestly whats not to like about the 346xp,372xp,and the new AT saws when they run right (right Brad?).


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Brad hit the nail on the head. Husky is leading in design and technology and Stihl seems to be sitting on their hands. Seems they have become complacent. There doesnt seem to be any wow factor with them right now.



I'm afraid you guys are spot on in your assessment. Even the MS261 needs a bunch of work to be a saw that stands out. 

When I ported the first 562XP I felt that Husky was gonna kill the competition with their new saws. Now the 550XP is here and I look forward to porting one of those.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

I picked up an MS261 in the dealer the other day. Made me kinda sad it felt as heavy as it did.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I picked up an MS261 in the dealer the other day. Made me kinda sad it felt as heavy as it did.



I can lighten that thing up for you John.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Voted Husky as well, but as with election returns the West coast polls close later and them stilh lovers will be showing up.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I can lighten that thing up for you John.



Since you'd most likely have to remove the con-rod and flywheel to get it to weigh the same as the 550XP I'm not sure if it would run well after that.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

It's interesting what a couple of years can do. 2-3 years ago, this forum was all about Stihl saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Since you'd most likely have to remove the con-rod and flywheel to get it to weigh the same as the 550XP I'm not sure if it would run well after that.



I was thinking some of the squish band and the strato dividers.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl for working......Husky for racing. :msp_wink:
> 
> The rest for the heck of it.
> 
> I have about 60 saws now JJ.



I don't feel so bad now. You have a dozen more than me.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's interesting what a couple of years can do. 2-3 years ago, this forum was all about Stihl saws.



I still ain't sold on the 372XP. :msp_sneaky:



But.........


*AUTOTUNE RULES*


----------



## eat a peach (Aug 9, 2012)

*best saw*

I voted Stihl because the have never let me down,whether just cutting firewood when I was young and didn't have but one saw or was on a job. I seem to be leaning along the husky lines more and more. As 
stated by several of you, husky just seems to be working harder . They have developed new innovative products and if the dealer service in this area keeps improving stihl had better buckle the old chinstrap. I find a 346 ,368,372 in my hands more and more lately. they make me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I still ain't sold on the 372XP. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do still have my 440/460, and have *NO *plans of getting rid of it It is my only Stihl work saw now, unless you count the 084.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's interesting what a couple of years can do. 2-3 years ago, this forum was all about Stihl saws.



Don't throw Stihl under the bus just yet. The 441C-M is right on track, and of they incorporate that tech into the 660 replacement that will make one strong saw. The new Husqvarnas have impressive tech, but it will take months in the hands of pros before the reliability is proven. All of this together shows that now is a great time for saw nuts like us!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2012)

Not that my vote counts I went with the Swedish made saw Have had good luck w/Jonsered/Husky. When I bought my first new saw it would run circles around my brothers eqivelent Sthil. and was 50 to 75 $cheaper. We would run the same chain that he had sharpened. But every brand has some stand out saws. My saw self is a rainbow of colors.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I do still have my 440/460, and have *NO *plans of getting rid of it It is my only Stihl work saw now, unless you count the 084.



I traded my MS460 for a 394XP to replace the one that the PO lost. 

Bastards. :msp_angry:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I do still have my 440/460, and have *NO *plans of getting rid of it It is my only Stihl work saw now, unless you count the 084.



The 084 will definately give a guy a work out.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Don't throw Stihl under the bus just yet. The 441C-M is right on track, and of they incorporate that tech into the 660 replacement that will make one strong saw. The new Husqvarnas have impressive tech, but it will take months in the hands of pros before the reliability is proven. All of this together shows that now is a great time for saw nuts like us!



Stihl is just too slow in bringing new models to market. They most always do so after Husky. This leaves the impression that they just copy Husky, whether true or not. Look how long the 461 has been rumored about, yet nothing on the market. The 661s have been out there for several months as well. I appreciate good testing and bringing a solid machine to market, but they're leaving Husky alone at the front of the pack leading in new technology.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I traded my MS460 for a 394XP to replace the one that the PO lost.
> 
> Bastards. :msp_angry:



:msp_scared::msp_sad:


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 9, 2012)

Certain Stihl's are great saws, I'd never get rid of any of mine. However, some Husky's are just too fast, snappy throttle, good feel, good looks, just plain fun. That's why I voted orange.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2012)

Im very interested to see how the 540xp is compared to the 201T.


----------



## unatool (Aug 9, 2012)

West Coast is done eating dinner and begining to vote...

I voted Stihl for my 200T and the 440/460 Hybrid that Mastermind and Snelling must like too. 

But, I ran all Husky's for a number of years. Have kept a 372, 288xp, and 394.
THE REASON I first went Husqvarna: My father came back from Vietnam/Korea minus his right leg. He was bummed and figured that he could go dirt-biking as a form of excercise & fun. Well - in those days the Husky dirt bikes had the shifter on the left side. This meant he could upshift, etc with his good foot - use his wood leg for the rear brake pedal.
He sent me my first saw in 1999 (372xp) so I could start my business. My (then) boss ran all 044, etc.

-that is mt long story... sorry


----------



## Redoakranch (Aug 9, 2012)

I still can't get over buying Stihl parts$$$. My Husqvarnas always seem to be lighter faster and easier to work on. I Stihl like Stihl but not as good Husky...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

I am extremely spoiled with Stihl parts availability. My dealer will get me almost anything I want in one business day. I order all Husky parts online, and it usually takes a week or longer to get them.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm afraid you guys are spot on in your assessment. Even the MS261 needs a bunch of work to be a saw that stands out.
> 
> When I ported the first 562XP I felt that Husky was gonna kill the competition with their new saws. Now the 550XP is here and I look forward to porting one of those.



Randy, your thread on the 562 put that saw at the very top of my list. Im not crazy abou the look of it- but the performance is undeniable.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

unatool said:


> West Coast is done eating dinner and begining to vote...
> 
> I voted Stihl for my 200T and the 440/460 Hybrid that Mastermind and Snelling must like too.
> 
> ...



Well atleast you kept some good saws for backup when the Stihls take a crap.:sword:


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 9, 2012)

Pioneer P series. They were ahead of their time. As far as I know one of the first to do factory boost/finger ports. Great looking design, well built, easy to work on. If they weren't bought out and ended the company, I'm sure they'd be in the top 3 today.


----------



## zogger (Aug 9, 2012)

*other*

Poulan, cheap for all but the most rare collectable models, reliable, parts all over, easiest so far of any saws I have worked on/owned. (I own poulan/homie/mac/husky/echo). I just don't have any larger ones yet, largest is 245a. (which is really a very nice overall saw, light and powerful)

I like all of them though. I could get by with any brand really.

It ain't the saw, it's the dude with the screwdriver and the files that makes the saw, in the shop or out in the woods.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

zogger said:


> Poulan, cheap for all but the most rare collectable models, reliable, parts all over, easiest so far of any saws I have worked on/owned. (I own poulan/homie/mac/husky/echo). I just don't have any larger ones yet, largest is 245a. (which is really a very nice overall saw, light and powerful)
> 
> I like all of them though. I could get by with any brand really.
> 
> It ain't the saw, it's the dude with the screwdriver and the files that makes the saw, in the shop or out in the woods.



If you like your 245a, you will *LOVE *a 5200!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendohn (Aug 9, 2012)

Jonsered,,aint owned nothing but the Johnny-Reds (except for the little Echos I use for brush/limbs)
We have great stealership support,,not that ya' need it when you run the best!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so my vote goes to "other"???


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl is just too slow in bringing new models to market. They most always do so after Husky. This leaves the impression that they just copy Husky, whether true or not. Look how long the 461 has been rumored about, yet nothing on the market. The 661s have been out there for several months as well. I appreciate good testing and bringing a solid machine to market, but they're leaving Husky alone at the front of the pack leading in new technology.





They both copy each other. That laid back cylinder in the 550-562, where have we seen that before? That gizmo to the left of the rear handle on a new Husky seems an awful lot like a Master Control Lever. Side access chain tensioner? I admit Stihl is slow getting the new models out, but the old ones must be selling just fine. Remember, we are a bunch of 1%ers.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Remember, we are a bunch of 1%ers.



Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

greendohn said:


> Jonsered,,aint owned nothing but the Johnny-Reds (except for the little Echos I use for brush/limbs)
> We have great stealership support,,not that ya' need it when you run the best!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so my vote goes to "other"???



We can roll the Johnsered votes up with the Huskys as step brothers. So that's another vote for Husky!


----------



## zogger (Aug 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If you like your 245a, you will *LOVE *a 5200!!!!!!!!!!!!



Largest I have in the four number series design is a new to me 4000. Not quite aces running yet but close...

I keep me peepers opened for larger ones, sorta rareish on the ground around here.

Pure luckout on that 245a, sitting in a pawnshop mixed in with the plastic cheapies..


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 9, 2012)

I vote for the one with gas in it and a sharp chain. I can cut a bunch more wood with a sharp mini MAC, than a dull 066 with no gas. Honesty, I pretty much like them all. Even the newer Polans. The only ones I truly do not like are the recent Homelites with the melt-o-matic engine cradles. I think they are 27cc "ranger" or something similar. Just junk. The brake drags, and gets hot melting the cradle more and causing the brake to drag even worse.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

It's not really a surprise who's leading in this poll, but some of the other numbers are interesting to me. Ecspecially Echo ahead of Dolmar, Homelite ahead of Mac etc. Some of this comes down to what an individual has been exposed to, the region you live in, and lets face it... an individuals age. Before coming to this site- I saw no value in Mac saws since what I had at my finger tips was the newer plastic saws of the 90s and 2000 forward. In part to my age- 30. Earliest I was exposed to saws was around 14 so that is only 16 years. Then you take another member who was logging with the real Macs back in the 70's like Randy Mac- that saw was his bread and butter, no wonder he would hold it in such high esteem. There is just a whole lot of variables that weigh in here and each variable counts for something. One thing is undeniable here in this group of friends is the comrodery and the common interest- the love of saws. I appreciate each and every one's contributions to the site. If a person can filter thru the bull####, then this is a fantastic place to unwind and hang out.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> We can roll the Johnsered votes up with the Huskys as step brothers. So that's another vote for Husky!



,,,yeah,,,well,,okay,,I guess,,if I have to,,I'll vote for the funny lookin' orange one, now let me go vote before this thunderstorm blows up my computer,,MAN!! it's really coming down here,,lightning is every where ,,see ya'!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

greendohn said:


> ,,,yeah,,,well,,okay,,I guess,,if I have to,,I'll vote for the funny lookin' orange one, now let me go vote before this thunderstorm blows up my computer,,MAN!! it's really coming down here,,lightning is every where ,,see ya'!!



really interesting weather here today as well. Real good storm came thru this afternoon, rain pouring and the wind a blowing. I had a fire going outside burning some brush and the fire survived the rain bc of how intensely the wind was keeping the blaze fed. Storms gone- and the fires still going.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 9, 2012)

Husqvarna, simply for the bang/buck ratio. Their recent saws I've used simply start, run, and cut like hale. Of course, you have to keep it razor-sharp, like with any saw. Bought as factory refurbs, greater buys yet.

Same thing to me, with a 35 cc "Mac" (Jenn Feng). Large bang/buck ratio. Much more than expected. Good manners.


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Well atleast you kept some good saws for backup when the Stihls take a crap.:sword:



With Stihls as his daily use saws. No need for Husky backup saws. Unless of course the truck that holds all the saws gets broke into. Then them huskys will be still be there when the Stihls are long gone!!!opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 9, 2012)

Where's the 044 option?


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok Wiggs thats another stihl vote


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

It appears that husky is loosing steam in the race. I suggest we just call it even. Both stihl and husky are great saws.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Where's the 044 option?





Yeah?!? WTF??????


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

13 watchers and no comments???


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Yeah?!? WTF??????



Please Dont pick on Wiggs now. His heart is in the right place.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

justtools said:


> With Stihls as his daily use saws. No need for Husky backup saws. Unless of course the truck that holds all the saws gets broke into. Then them huskys will be still be there when the Stihls are long gone!!!opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



well played sir, well played!:msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

justtools said:


> It appears that husky is loosing steam in the race. I suggest we just call it even. Both stihl and husky are great saws.




This poll is alot like the saw market. Husky comes out first and Stihl is playing catch up!otstir:


----------



## justtools (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> This poll is alot like the saw market. Husky comes out first and Stihl is playing catch up!otstir:



You know what they say!! Slow and steady____ the race!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2012)

Im voting Stihl simply because they go out of there way to help me, and customers when problems arise. You can have the greatest saws in the world but without customer support you dont have anything. Stihl has stood behind me 100% so Ill stand behind them. Just dont tell them I love me 395


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 10, 2012)

Old school all the way baby! Gotta go with McCulloch, I think Mac brought the powersaw into the modern age. They were the first to innovate a lot of features that are standard on powersaws today. Way ahead of the pack for their day, IMO, for ex, first saw with electric start in 1967!!


----------



## timberjack44 (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for Dolmar, across the board from the PS-420/421 up to the new PS-7910 and PS-460/510/5105 in the middle, these saws are as impressive as anything I have seen or use from Husky or Stihl. I would vote a close second for Husky and I see a lot of similiarity between Husky and Dolmar these days in the newer saws.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted Husky, not only because of their line of pro saws and leading technology but also because they are a leader in the home owner type saws that are sold in the big box stores. Such as Poulan.


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Aug 10, 2012)

First saw I used was cutting up firewood with an old weird shaped metal Homelite 150Auto - I don't know that it was ever a great saw and by the time I used it, it got the job done but didn't do much else for me but take up room on the workbench. 
Then the job got bigger and used my buddy's Husqvarna 350 for a bit. Dunno if it was cause he's tough on his equipment, if it's just a cheap homeowner Lowes bought saw, or if it's just a Husky thing - but having spent a good bit of time on the workbench too - it sorta got the job done but left me more frustrated than satisfied. Construction was flimsy, plasticy, tinny ricer sound, outboard clutch and cover, the way the chain brake clicked - felt like it was gonna break on me...just didn't do it for me.
Then the job got bigger yet and was time to make an investment of my own, modernish. Not looking for old heavies, and all the modern versions of the old classics are now junk unfortunately - today's Homelites, Poulans, Craftsmans, McCullochs are all now the same chinese rubbish as everything else at the big box stores anymore.
Naive to Dolmar and Jonserd at the time - still to this day haven't seen any dealers of them around here - the choice came down to Stihl or Husky - no wonder they are at the top of the poll. Both respected saws obviously. But on top of the bad taste left by my experience with Husky and the likes of no service HomeDepots, Lowes, and hardware stores that they resorted to selling them at, I soon found a comparably equipped Stihl cost 200$ less. I know some of you guys who have dozens of saws might shrug that off, but a young guy purchasing his first saw - that's a lot of money. I can go online and get 2 used MS260s for the cost of 1 used 346xp. Is that cause the Husky is better? Who knows? you say tomato I say potato - turns out they're both pretty solid tried and true saws and the difference in cost, for me, wasn't worth it. So I took a leap and tried the Stihl and right off the bat everything just feels like it's where it should be - no primer bulb to pump, no stop lever to reset, no decompression button to push, no flimsy blue choke to pull out, no screwdriver and 4 bolts needed to do something as simple as inspect or clean the damn air filter. Everything on the saw breaks down with a T27 the dealer threw my way and have proven simple to work on when I've wanted to make mods or preventative maintenance - good parts availability if I need something both online and more local dealers than Husqvarna (if you exclude the Home Depots - which again, just makes it hard for me to take them seriously). Even the homeowner clamshell and plastic Stihl's fit and finish just feels more solid to me than even the pro Huskies. I dunno, I want to like them, sounds like the 346 and 390s are a lot of fun, but the whole image of Stihl to me just means it's business time - get the job done - and so far my experiences with them have proven that.

I've since caught the CAD and have got 6 saws now (no thanks to AS!) - 5 Stihls from 021 up to 064 in the stable - and honestly they are all screamers for what they are. The 290 sure it's heavy but its solid and cuts with the best of em. Which is what it comes down to as far as I'm concerned - cutting wood.

I understand the interest of 'exciting new innovations' that other companies might be going ahead with - trust me, I'm a gear whore when it comes to my other outdoor interests - but like any thing how much of it is marketing and how much of it makes a substantial difference? Not saying there are not valuable advances being made - I am asking..
How many of these great new things would prevent you from getting the task at hand done in a timely manner if you were pushed into a time machine a couple years and didn't have them? I am inclined to say probably none of them - they are still 2-stroke gasoline combustion engines whipping around a chain with sharp teeth - and you either have the right size saw or you have the wrong size saw. Some might be better on gas or emissions but when half of yall are just cutting cookies for fun, wasting gas really isn't a valid concern here is it?
Give me an advancement that's interesting - like .0005" kerfs via solar-powered laser or something and I'll start worrying about my saws being behind the times..
"If it's not broke don't fix it"

my 2 cents.. haha

Safe sawing boys,
Dan


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 10, 2012)

justtools said:


> Ok Wiggs thats another stihl vote



Eh... Not really. 

I got lots of saws, for some reason. Some are prettier than others, some are faded out jalopys, some are shined up GTG queens. Some were cheap, some...eh..not so much. Some are orange and white, some solid orange, heck even got a purdy red one and a couple ol' green ones. 

I like em all, but I especially like the ones that cut wood. 

And I like fast ones.

But, I got some slow ones I like too....

I saw a Sasquatch once. 




Seriously....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Some morons even voted for Echo! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

greendohn said:


> Jonsered,,aint owned nothing but the Johnny-Reds (except for the little Echos I use for brush/limbs)
> We have great stealership support,,not that ya' need it when you run the best!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so my vote goes to "other"???



Current Jonsereds are Huskys.....


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Some morons even voted for Echo! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



people buy dodges too.


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 10, 2012)

ALL OF THE ABOVE!
Never seen a saw I didn't like. Check that, anything that has 310 in the model number you can keep it.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Some morons even voted for Echo! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Too bad everyone can't have your brain.


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

Husky! Not that I'm in a biased position or anything lol.....

Also - AT is the answer. Not that there ever was a problem, but it's the answer.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 10, 2012)

Husqvarna is the One!

I like most saws, especially older Poulans.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 10, 2012)

Meh, I'm bored too so I voted even though brand doesn't mean squat to me. I voted Husky because all my saws are technically Huskies now. I've got 3 Macs, 2 Poulans and a Husky, and every one is an excellent tool. One of the Macs is really a RedMax, the Husky is pretty much a Poulan, but heck, Husky owns all those brands now. 

Mostly I can't stand foreign brand snob appeal (i.e. BMW, Audi, Mercedes, etc.). I'm interested in tools that work and are fairly priced. As an engineer and a fair mechanic I can see the differences in how things are made - some of the differences have substance but a lot of it is hype, and I won't pay for that. And as someone who's used saws for a pretty long time and who knows what my needs are (firewood cutting), the pro-saw and brand name hype stuff is just not worth it for me. 

That means homeowner saws for me, and Husky at least owns Poulan, which seems to still exist as an entity, though I don't know how much design they're doing.


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 10, 2012)

When that wood shark died it turned me against poulan. But that was before i had cad and AS. Now I blame myself for its demise. When I took it apart it impressed me. At least it had an I-beam piston rod! I would have to say husqvarna is aggressively trying to give the best chainsaws to the costumer though.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 10, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Brad hit the nail on the head. Husky is leading in design and technology and Stihl seems to be sitting on their hands. Seems they have become complacent. There doesnt seem to be any wow factor with them right now.



Some would say......if it aint broke dont fix it.
Others would say....if it aint broke - you aint trying.

Probably always be a STIHL guy, but always curious about Husky...know what I mean?


----------



## Derrick flynn (Aug 10, 2012)

Stihl


----------



## Cabin man (Aug 10, 2012)

I heard craftsman now owns husqvarna, is this true? 
If so, are they committed to being the best in performance and technology still?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2012)

Cliffhanger9 said:


> First saw I used was cutting up firewood with an old weird shaped metal Homelite 150Auto - I don't know that it was ever a great saw and by the time I used it, it got the job done but didn't do much else for me but take up room on the workbench.
> Then the job got bigger and used my buddy's Husqvarna 350 for a bit. Dunno if it was cause he's tough on his equipment, if it's just a cheap homeowner Lowes bought saw, or if it's just a Husky thing - but having spent a good bit of time on the workbench too - it sorta got the job done but left me more frustrated than satisfied. Construction was flimsy, plasticy, tinny ricer sound, outboard clutch and cover, the way the chain brake clicked - felt like it was gonna break on me...just didn't do it for me.
> Then the job got bigger yet and was time to make an investment of my own, modernish. Not looking for old heavies, and all the modern versions of the old classics are now junk unfortunately - today's Homelites, Poulans, Craftsmans, McCullochs are all now the same chinese rubbish as everything else at the big box stores anymore.
> Naive to Dolmar and Jonserd at the time - still to this day haven't seen any dealers of them around here - the choice came down to Stihl or Husky - no wonder they are at the top of the poll. Both respected saws obviously. But on top of the bad taste left by my experience with Husky and the likes of no service HomeDepots, Lowes, and hardware stores that they resorted to selling them at, I soon found a comparably equipped Stihl cost 200$ less. I know some of you guys who have dozens of saws might shrug that off, but a young guy purchasing his first saw - that's a lot of money. I can go online and get 2 used MS260s for the cost of 1 used 346xp. Is that cause the Husky is better? Who knows? you say tomato I say potato - turns out they're both pretty solid tried and true saws and the difference in cost, for me, wasn't worth it. So I took a leap and tried the Stihl and right off the bat everything just feels like it's where it should be - no primer bulb to pump, no stop lever to reset, no decompression button to push, no flimsy blue choke to pull out, no screwdriver and 4 bolts needed to do something as simple as inspect or clean the damn air filter. Everything on the saw breaks down with a T27 the dealer threw my way and have proven simple to work on when I've wanted to make mods or preventative maintenance - good parts availability if I need something both online and more local dealers than Husqvarna (if you exclude the Home Depots - which again, just makes it hard for me to take them seriously). Even the homeowner clamshell and plastic Stihl's fit and finish just feels more solid to me than even the pro Huskies. I dunno, I want to like them, sounds like the 346 and 390s are a lot of fun, but the whole image of Stihl to me just means it's business time - get the job done - and so far my experiences with them have proven that.
> ...



Great post!!!!!! Well thought out and written.

Thanks!!!! 



wigglesworth said:


> Eh... Not really.
> 
> I got lots of saws, for some reason. Some are prettier than others, some are faded out jalopys, some are shined up GTG queens. Some were cheap, some...eh..not so much. Some are orange and white, some solid orange, heck even got a purdy red one and a couple ol' green ones.
> 
> ...



I call BS.

That was just your reflection. :cool2:


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 10, 2012)

Cabin man said:


> I heard craftsman now owns husqvarna, is this true?
> If so, are they committed to being the best in performance and technology still?



Uh no, maybe the other way round.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 10, 2012)

Cabin man said:


> I heard craftsman now owns husqvarna, is this true?
> If so, are they committed to being the best in performance and technology still?



Craftsman does not own anything...


----------



## Doug Fir (Aug 10, 2012)

*The Swedes have it!*

Like most "homeowners" (or am I a "landowner"?), I care most about saws in the 45-60cc range. The latest saws from Husqvarna in this size range seem far ahead of the competition. AT is a very promising technology that others will be forced to copy in their smaller saws. In a single day of firewood cutting I sometimes find myself cutting at very different temperatures (in the 50s in the morning and 90s in the afternoon), and at very different elevations (2,000 feet versus 5,000 feet or higher). It's a pain in the arse to have to retune a saw frequently, particularly for those of us who aren't very good at it. 

On the other hand, I can see an argument for Stihl based on the way they hold their value. I can't believe how much used 260s sell for around here. That speaks well for their durability. It also reduces the overall cost of ownership. You can use a Stihl for quite a few years and then sell it at a good price. The per-year depreciation is amazingly small! I can even see why a few people are fond of Echos, which are very reliable and always seem to start right up. But Husqvarna seems to have the best technology, the best power-to-weight ratios, and the best handling--at least in the smaller saws that I care about.

Heia Sverige! 

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm, *44* votes for Husky, which is *44.44%* of the votes - cool numbers! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> Uh no, maybe the other way round.



LOL.....

I'm amazed at what some fellers really know about Craftsman saws. A local guy here swears by Craftsman......I've even shown him that the newer Craftsman saws are in fact Poulans with different color plastics and in some cases cheaper made......he still likes the Craftsman colored ones better. Heck he says they last longer. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted Stihl....they simply have more models that I have run? Dont get me wrong I like husky but my Stihls just seem to have better construction


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 10, 2012)

Back in the 80's when I was just startin' out... Stihl was the king of the woods. I had no idear that Husqvarna even made saws... no one used them in the woods. They were dirt bikes and sewing machines for all I knew. There was still the occasional Pioneer/Partner/Poulan still in the woods. You could hear them old hot rods way down below the landing cuttin'... it was like music.  Some big McCulloch gear drives were still being used for the BIG stuff.

I was a sheep... first "work" saw that was ever handed to me was a Stihl 076. From then on it was all Stihl for me...

But now... hell... as long as the chain is sharp... I'll use anything. I think JJ said it earlier in the thread... somethin' along the lines of... "great cutters make saws cut great, don't matter what saw".  I've seen some wicked cool stuff done in the woods with all kinds of saws. 

So I didn't even vote.

Gary


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> I voted Stihl....they simply have more models that I have run? Dont get me wrong I like husky but my Stihls just seem to have better construction



That's definately a false impression, maybe caused by the actual models involved?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 10, 2012)

The other thing I like about Husqvarna is the trickle down effect. The technology that is being developed today and all the R&D that is being done will someday be perfected and cheap. When that happens I would not be surprised to see a autotune Poulan saw.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's definately a false impression, maybe caused by the actual models involved?



Could be ST, the only husky Ive ever run was the 346xp....fantastic saw!....ok maybe I felt sorry for stihl....Ive run several pro model stihls....truth be told Ive never been much into the whole FordvsChevyvsDodge thing...if it runs reliably and does its job Im going to be happy with it...I think GASoline hit the nail on the head with his post. PS Saw Troll the only husky dealers close to me are the box store type and those models that Ive handled werent impressive.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 10, 2012)

my favorite saw hands down View attachment 248080
View attachment 248081


----------



## mile9socounty (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted for Pioneer. Granted I havent hit 30 yet, but my P45 was my first saw. It still runs today and Ive seen it out cut a friends 440 Mag. Very unique sound to it too.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Husky then Echo:bang:


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted Husky. 
Yep, my favorite saw is a Husky 262XP followed closely by a 346xp, I also have a 394 that I hold in great esteem... Although I do like the Stihl MS200T and those 'ol 038 Magnums...

I do like the way Husky seems to be leading the way as far as technology goes. I secretly am pining for a 562...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted husky. Husky did have the most disappointing saw I owned and ran in the 346/2153.  I know I'm in the minority on that one but oh well. All the other classes I like the husky/jonsered line over the stihls and dolmars. In the old saws I've used homelites and a few of the poulan 2300-3700s to cut firewood and clear shooting lanes. The 372xpw is about as good as a 70cc saw can get. The 044 might be lighter and a little more nimble but the overall package on the 372 is nicer to me. The 390 and 395 are just smoother and feel better balanced than the 660 to me.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 10, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I saw a Sasquatch once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> I call BS.
> 
> That was just your reflection. :cool2:



Honest. If there weren't two other guys with me that saw the same thing, I would had thought it was the...um...substances we were partaking of. 

We saw somethin....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## missouriboy (Aug 10, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>



that is one sexy a$$ saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I've been running my Super 797 most everyday at the mill pile for some time now even the fellas driving the dump beds...shake there head at me and give me the thumbs up. I did not see the chioice for no plastic saws. Super 250,1-52,Original 797,Super 797:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 10, 2012)

Never, ever had a problem with a Stihl. Can't say the same for any of the Huskies I've bought over the years. Every Husky had carb problems. Of the Husky's I especially like the 357XP
& the Snellerized 385XP. After several trips to the dealer I finally got the 357XP tuned correctly.
The 372XP has made two trips to the dealer but it still doesn't run as good as when I bought it.
I'll eventually Snellerize this saw too.


The fit & finish of all the Stihls I've purchased over the years has been excellent.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>





missouriboy said:


> that is one sexy a$$ saw :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, and that is the first mass produced Husky model, from 1959. :big_smile:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 10, 2012)

Husqvarnas emmisions technology helps prevent global warming.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 10, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Husqvarnas emmisions technology helps prevent global warming.



until the emerging economies can be regulated via carbon emissions not much of a dent will be made


----------



## plowin-fire (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the Dolmars due to the fact that no one around here has ever heard of them and it puts all their Stihls to shame. Plus I can get parts through our distributer next day...


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 10, 2012)

stihlaficionado said:


> until the emerging economies can be regulated via carbon emissions not much of a dent will be made



it was a joke.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 10, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>




WOW! that belongs in the best looking saw thread!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Husqvarnas emmisions technology helps prevent global warming.



"Strato" saws more about what EPA measures, than about any real improvement to the environment - but it forces them to improve other parts of the designs, to compensate for the negative effects of the strato system. :msp_wink:

Some other brand also make "strato" saws, but isn't able to compensate for those negative effects - guess who that is! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cuttinscott (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> "Strato" saws more about what EPA measures, than about any real improvement to the environment - but it forces them to improve other parts of the designs, to compensate for the negative effects of the strato system. :msp_wink:
> 
> Some other brand also make "strato" saws, but isn't able to compensate for those negative effects - guess who that is! :hmm3grin2orange:



Kinda Funny How You all Praise Husky and Husky HAD TO $$$$$$$BUY$$$$$$$ A competitor for engine rights and engineering team even to continue in the game...........



Scott


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Whether you hire an up and coming engineer or buy a whole engineering team is of little consequence, it was a brilliant piece of strategy. Seems to paying good dividends in the popularity department.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> "Strato" saws more about what EPA measures, than about any real improvement to the environment - but it forces them to improve other parts of the designs, to compensate for the negative effects of the strato system. :msp_wink:
> 
> Some other brand also make "strato" saws, but isn't able to compensate for those negative effects - guess who that is! :hmm3grin2orange:



It was really a joke. I think that the emsissions regulations are kind of stupid and do nothing but ruin a saw. Emmissions is something that is not in the constitution so therefore the government has no buisiness in that area. I LIKE THE SMELL OF 2 CYCLE SMOKE AND LOVE THE SMELL AND LOOK OF BLACK DIESEL SMOKE.


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 10, 2012)

Stihl. 

Like mashed potatoes, .300 Winchester Mag, Snap-On, Dodge, Wesco's or BVD. Some things die hard, some things never die.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good to see how the poll is going. Still missing a ton of votes though.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 10, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> Stihl.
> 
> Like mashed potatoes, .300 Winchester Mag, Snap-On, Dodge, Wesco's or BVD. Some things die hard, some things never die.



No .30-06 and the dodge better be a cummins.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> Kinda Funny How You all Praise Husky and Husky HAD TO $$$$$$$BUY$$$$$$$ A competitor for engine rights and engineering team even to continue in the game...........
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



Zenoah/Redmax never was a serious competitor, but they obviously held some patents (or something like that) that Husky wanted, to improve on their original "strato" designs.

The results are great in the 560 and 550 series saws, and I'm sure the trend will move up in the cc classes!" :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

Btw, I'm sure that neither "strato" saws, or any other EPA driven changes to saws, really has even a minute impact on the environment - but that's a totally different story....


----------



## naturelover (Aug 10, 2012)

If you want a saw that is fast, buy a Husky, if you want a saw that will last, buy a Stihl..... :cool2:

Know of loggers around here who have tried Huskys, but found they didn't hold up as well and switched back to Stihl. In fact, the Stihls were lasting two to three times longer than the Husky saws.

I like the fit and finish of the Stihls, nice fitting plastics and such. They have a solidly built feel to them, and not some blue lever that looks like it would break off in a stiff wind. The flippy caps are easy to operate, have always worked flawlessly on my 441, and I don't have to carry a screwdriver around just to loosen up my stuck fuel or oil cap. 

The paint ain't gonna peel off the clutch cover either...:msp_sneaky:

They may not be the lightest or fastest, but for a dependable work saw, you won't find anything better. 

And it just isn't in chainsaws either, their trimmers are wonderful pieces of equipment too. Thats why our state DOT and many other outdoor professionals prefer Stihl to the inferior Husky ***.

As from a technology standpoint, the M-Tronic systems are the cat's meow, and aren't having problems like the Auto-Tune systems are. I don't have to make 20 cuts for my saw to learn how to cut wood either, it already knows how.... :msp_sneaky:

Don't believe Husky has a fuel injected *** two stroke yet.

Besides, my 441C will make your 576xp tuck its little bar behind its clutch cover and hide in shame of the saw it wish it could be.




opcorn:

Tis funny how some get so defensive over a chainsaw.....


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 10, 2012)

A vote for Husky here. Russ


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 10, 2012)

I voted Stihl only because McCulloch, Homelite, and Poulan don't make saws anymore.I mean real saws! And that's how I rank them..1 McCulloch .2 Homelite .3 Poulan .4 Stihl .5 Husqvarna never ran any of the others but had a bad experience with a Dolmar dealer that probably turned me against them for good.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Two years ago and the results were reversed. Husky has won a few over lately.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 10, 2012)

naturelover said:


> If you want a saw that is fast, buy a Husky, if you want a saw that will last, buy a Stihl..... :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> naturelover said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a saw that is fast, buy a Husky, if you want a saw that will last, buy a Stihl..... :cool2:
> ...


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> bryanr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since your assumption about the "lasting" is obviously wrong, there is no reason to comment the rest of your post! :taped:
> ...


----------



## splitpost (Aug 10, 2012)

cant find the vote button for the china made saws


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, figured I would chime in. Personally I have to say I really like chainsaws. All chainsaws. Cheap saws. Expensive saws. Big saws and little saws. I run Stihls but I love Husky's. If I had a lot more money I would have a bunch of Huskys too. Always wanted a 346ne. Ported to boot. Love the 288 at work. Might be my favorite saw of all time. I can't understand how anybody who loves running a saw could say stihl is great and husky sucks or vice versa. I love the pics of the old Mac's at work in Randy's threads. Old power of a by gone era that put down tons of timber. I honestly could not vote. Each company made a really great saw at one time or another.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jed1124 said:


> Ok, figured I would chime in. Personally I have to say I really like chainsaws. All chainsaws. Cheap saws. Expensive saws. Big saws and little saws. I run Stihls but I love Husky's. If I had a lot more money I would have a bunch of Huskys too. Always wanted a 346ne. Ported to boot. *Love the 288 at work. Might be my favorite saw of all time.* I can't understand how anybody who loves running a saw could say stihl is great and husky sucks or vice versa. I love the pics of the old Mac's at work in Randy's threads. Old power of a by gone era that put down tons of timber. I honestly could not vote. Each company made a really great saw at one time or another.



Rep worthy- just for having good taste.


----------



## justtools (Aug 11, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> that is one sexy a$$ saw :hmm3grin2orange:



Funny looking SEWING machine!!!


----------



## justtools (Aug 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> bryanr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since your assumption about the "lasting" is obviously wrong, there is no reason to comment the rest of your post! :taped:
> ...


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 11, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>





missouriboy said:


> that is one sexy a$$ saw :hmm3grin2orange:



What's an a$$ saw?


----------



## Tachsman (Aug 11, 2012)

I voted Stihl since my 029 has never had any problems or broken parts after 16 years and 40 cords of wood. I have never have had any of my Stihl equipment breakdown and that is why I continue to buy Stihl as in my signature. Their equipment seems to be built with higher quality materials than all the other saws listed IMO. Plus, Stihl has service centers in my area, Husky is sold in "box" stores with no service. I love using my MS660 and HT 131 Pole Pruner! Over 20 years service, price becomes a non-issue.


----------



## pixar (Aug 11, 2012)

To me Stihl is like an old Mercedes: the best in its class, reliable, good looking,etc.; a good feeling in general; you can`t go wrong with one.
Now imagine that Mercedes is making the same models from 20-30 years (models that otherwise made history), today; That is Stihl to me;
Husqvarna (also in my metaphor) is a new model of Mercedes, more adjusted to the 3`rd millennium: slicker, more handling friendly, fun to work with etc...
Now, who wouldn`t want an vintage Merc, 3+ liter engine (remember we live in Europe)? but for day to day use I prefer an 2L diesel E or C classe kombi.
I don`t know if I make any sense at all, in the end I think that the question is wrongly put, it should say what is the best saw for YOU ?
for me is Husqvarna; but if a chainsaw Genie would to switch my Husky for a Stihl over night, I think I will be able to get over it somehow....
Kevin`s 0.02$


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Will you Stihl boys please get off this Husky thread! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder how many who voted for huskys make a living with them vs the number of ppl who voted for stihl who make a living with them? Im guessing a lot of cookie cutters, no offense though, just an observation, and i may be wrong....

I voted stihl, and i do make my main income with a saw. I am getting ready to purchase a new 70cc felling saw, and i did give husky a strong consideration, but the 75$ id save in the end couldnt justify it.


----------



## 038magslinger (Aug 11, 2012)

*husqvarna*

i have worked on atleast 100 saws over the last couple years and husqvarna saws always stand out when i test them, so now i own 4 of them 335 xpt, 257, 365sp, 395 xp depending on what size of wood im into i love them all the same.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fact of the matter is both Husqvarna and Stihl make great chainsaws. Some models tweak past others, but in the grand scheme of things you can walk into either dealer, blindly grab a saw out of the pro selection, and you will be guaranteed a competent work saw.


----------



## Doug Fir (Aug 11, 2012)

*It's all about the dealers! (Or is it?)*



BarkBuster20 said:


> I wonder how many who voted for huskys make a living with them vs the number of ppl who voted for stihl who make a living with them? ...



That's an interesting question. Maybe you should start a new poll. 

It would also be interesting to know why pros use one versus another. My sense from previous threads is that a lot of it has to do with dealer support. Where I live there is better support for Stihl (and Domar!) than for Husky. In some locations there are terrific Husky dealers, but they seem more widely scattered than Stihl dealers. It seems to me that Husky should invest in building out its dealer network. In my opinion that's the problem with Husky, not their technology or reliability. Of course, not being a pro, I could be way off base. :tongue2:

Doug


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 11, 2012)

Huskies are the best race saws

Stihl's are the best work saws. 

Old Mag. Homelites and McCullochs are the best polished up sitting on a shelf saws. 

Echo's are the best saws you can buy at Home Depot on a Friday night at 8:45pm


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2012)

In my immediate area there is one Husqvarna dealer. 4 years ago there were three of them. The two that are gone didn't sell lawn tractors. Hmmm....


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2012)

there is a husky dealer and two stihl dealers within a half mile of each other, within 6 miles of my house. One time i took a 32 inch oregon powermatch bar to the husky dealer and asked if it could possibly be salvaged with a new tip, he then looked at me like i was an idiot and said the bar was fine... The bar had been ran so hard by the previous owner with a dull chain that the rails would no longer except the chain, except for the one that was on it. I was pretty sure it was unsalvageable but i thought id ask anyway. i just said "ok" and walked out and drove down to the stihl dealer and purchased a new bar lol.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2012)

Sticking to the current era, based on the saws I have cut with recently, I voted for Husky.
I enjoyed the ported 390s and 395s, too bad they showed up so late to the game
I could have caused greater damage in the medium timber with such.


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 11, 2012)

Differerent schools of thought bear guys who concern themselves with doing work fast and ones that are concerned with doing it well. The class that wants to do it fast will make his first stop at the supply yard, work six hours a day and, "take trips around the section," (if you know what I mean.) The guy that does it well familiarizes himself with the interface, works efficiently and maintains his gear. 

I think this is fun, 'cause I stayed out of Ford/Chevy, drove Dodge and sniffed around for girls. Back in the day. McCulloch was still a good saw then, too. It don't matter what you are nostalgic about, today's saws blow it away. The 066 Magnum was a plateau, though. Our non-decomp ones are unsurpassed.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2012)

What, no fast and good? Flatlander.


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 11, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> What, no fast and good? Flatlander.



Ha Ha. My first car was a 340 'cuda. Fast and good, and loaded with chicks. They grain fed here though. None of that hiipie salad eater.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2012)

Non sequitur


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 11, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Non sequitur



Yeah, you right. Flatlander logic is only gonna apply locally. The acorn doesn't fall too far that way. 

Back to chainsaws. How about Solo. How are they being overlooked? That was always an exotic thing here-but guys swore by it. More German goodies.


----------



## Redoakranch (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm ready for a real expert to start that "how do you use your saw and you must have voted for your favorite brand already" now you see why I can't do it. I have favored Husky XP saws over the years but have also bought Stihl. I only cut wood about every other weekend but I cut long and hard when I do and in steep terrain. My Dad had a 254XP that lasted 20 years. Maybe if the saw was used everyday it would have lasted 3 or 4? Anyway I don't use my saws daily so if Huskies don't last as long I'll never know...

My saws from day one...
Big Pioneer model??? from ???-1985 Super heavy, I had started it but was too little to use it
254xp 1985-2005 favortite?, would like to run one again to compare 
Small dolkita 1999-2010 sucked only used to cut fence posts
ms260pro 2002-2004 great saw but priorities changed
ms260pro 2005-current well used and beat but still going good
346xp 2011-current hard to beat on steep side hills
ms660 2011-current on long term loan did not buy new, heavy but sweet for the big rounds

All bought new and used on the same coastal ranch cutting mostly red oak on steep hills


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2012)

buying a new saw, i personally feel more comfortable investing my 1000$ in something I believe will last longer. I do wanna pick up a burnt husky and rebuild it, as long as i can keep it under 300$. My uncle has a 371 xp that he wont get rid of...its only has 3-4 tanks through it, looks absolutely brand new.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bumping thread- to see if there are any new votes.


----------



## battlefordguy (Aug 18, 2012)

What saw is best? actually tough to nail down.
parts/ service= I'm sure no one will argue that Stihl has the best due to proliferation of dealer support. but what about the price of Stihl parts compared to others...
In other cases if a homeowner buys new, ie makita 6401 then it may be a very long time before parts/ service come into the equation.
for me some saws shine under their ideal conditions, ie dolmar 420 excellent saw, great power, weight,etc but if you cut snow covered wood, the chips combine with the moisture and pack up against the oiler, stripping it out in short order, something that some other saws don't face.
I love the stihls that I operate especially the modded ones,but when I head out into the wilderness and want reliable, dependable and just down right tough, I grab my old jonsereds, never any surprises.
so considering all factors including available power,price of parts, then I vote for the old jonsereds, best bang for power and cost of upkeep.
now I didn't mention husky, I'm sure the new ones are awesome in regards to power and performance, I just couldn't get over some poor plastics on older versions.
so jonsered for value and stihl for chits & giggles. did I mention it is hard to nail down, could be influenced by CAD, as isn't that what keeps everyone looking for the next best saw?


----------



## zogger (Aug 18, 2012)

battlefordguy said:


> What saw is best? actually tough to nail down.
> parts/ service= I'm sure no one will argue that Stihl has the best due to proliferation of dealer support. but what about the price of Stihl parts compared to others...
> In other cases if a homeowner buys new, ie makita 6401 then it may be a very long time before parts/ service come into the equation.
> for me some saws shine under their ideal conditions, ie dolmar 420 excellent saw, great power, weight,etc but if you cut snow covered wood, the chips combine with the moisture and pack up against the oiler, stripping it out in short order, something that some other saws don't face.
> ...




Here, stihl is dismal for parts. Want a screw, sure order it two weeks later for two or three bucks. and up from there. No used parts, no talking to the wrench.

Husky dealer, big new parts room, fair prices, if they don't have it it comes in on the next order, plus has a junkpile I can buy used parts from, plus can talk to the wrench. That's why I don't mess with stihls.

And I am sure you can mix and match brand names all over the country with similar results, some dealers are good, some..ehh..why bother with it.

As to "quality" again subjective, some guys can tear up a new pro saw, other guys can milk out a cheap homeowner boxstore saw and cut tons for years.


----------



## battlefordguy (Aug 18, 2012)

As to "quality" again subjective, some guys can tear up a new pro saw, other guys can milk out a cheap homeowner boxstore saw and cut tons for years.[/QUOTE]

So true, of the many of possible variances regarding durability, longevity and perceived overall effectiveness of any given saw.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 18, 2012)

I voted for McCulloch only because I broke the rear handle on my plastic Stihl with very little force(0ff the back of the tailgate) and my 40 year old McCulloch fired on the second pull and cut the whole rest of the day without a single problem, parts are everywhere, they are easy to work on, and are just as powerful as newer saws, I would like to see these plastic saws last 40 years and still cut as reliable as a new saw then I may vote for one.


----------



## eiklj (Aug 18, 2012)

I finally voted after lurking for a while. 
I voted Stihl for many of the same reasons already listed. 
I have nothing against Husky except they sell thru the big box stores. They make good saws. I have aquired a 51 recently and really like it.
But Stihl anything (chainsaws, trimmers, blowers, etc) holds their value and last forever so they get my vote for this thread. 
jason


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Like i said earlier, two years ago results would have been different. Husky has gained significantly in the the recent past. It aint koolaid or brainwashing, its a fact.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 18, 2012)

I voted Dolmar in honor of my FANTASTIC dealer and their great line of saws!

I used to despise Husqvarna for the way they did Poulan when they (Elux) bought them out.
But the simple fact is Stihl has moved steadily backward (IMHO) on every new saw they have offered. They gained weight and got more complicated to work on. Add to that, the issue I have with Stihl and their proprietary parts and protectionist business practices and they are completely off my radar screen.

I can't really say what new saw I would buy without doing a bit more hands on testing, but I can say with certainty that it would NOT be a Stihl!


Mike


----------



## wendell (Aug 18, 2012)

My Zip was absolutely amazing today and there are few saws with a better exhaust note in the wood.

My 5-49 saw wood for the first time in over 40 years today. :msp_thumbsup:

My S6000/152 ran flawlessly today and even with a long bar and dull chain almost won its class.

I really like my "new" 064/066.

I love my 346, 2171, 7901.

The OP needs to get a life. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> My Zip was absolutely amazing today and there are few saws with a better exhaust note in the wood.
> 
> My 5-49 saw wood for the first time in over 40 years today. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ...



What's with the Monkey hating? Oh I see how it is....you don't need me to rep you anymore. 

Mr. "I'm the top rep Ho" :msp_tongue:

Well Sir, that's just fine. Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 19, 2012)

I voted for stihl. I walked into the dealer yesterday and bought the most dependable saw built today IMHO which is the the 460. 

I've gave husky a run and they just did'nt win me over. I've bought 2 new 346's in the last year at different times. The 1st one had the intake boot on the cylinder crooked which was almost off the cilynder on one side and leaking a slight bit of air...good thing I looked the saw over closely after just starting it and not cutting wood with it yet. The 2nd one I ran one time dropping and cutting up three 12-16'' ash trees. After I was finished for the day I was cleaning the saw up to find a carb that had taken in alot of saw dust. I looked at the air filter and seen where the filter material was ripped where it met the plastic. Now I'm not saying that the 346 is not a good saw because it is but when I pay near 500 bucks for what is supposed to be the best 50cc saw on the market It had better not be leaking air or sucking saw dust in through the intake. To me this is like a home owner paying me for a new roof and calling me the first time it rains and telling me it's leaking...not good bussiness at all IMHO.

I recently bought a new 365XT and it would not idle correctly what so ever, it would load up and die out no matter where the carb was adjusted to. Another member on here said they had the same issue with their new 365 also so I'm sure there is more than just him and I out there that had or has this problem. I did'nt like the orange plastic and paint being three different colors either. Whats so hard with making the color match. Ford, chevy or dodge would'nt have a car or truck sitting on their lot looking like this and expect to sell it. Looks like a quality control issue to me...heck even the new cheap poulans colors match. Besides all of this the saw was a dog. My eight year old son looked at me when I shut it off and said...dad you got ripped off that saw is slow, how much did you pay for it? I laughed and said...well it is supposed to be the best deal out there for a new saw right now.

I also bought a refurbed husky 435. Cheap enough so I thought what the heck (CAD I guess) Now I know this saw was a refurb but would'nt ya think after it went back to the factory they would adjust the carb correctly so it did'nt come back again? Nope not husky, I get the saw and fuel it up to find out I can start it to only watch it fall on its face and die when I try to rev it up because the low screw is set way to lean. Come on man I'm a back yard woodchuck that can adjust a chainsaw carb but the people at Husqvarna can't? Something wrong with that picture if you ask me. The AV on this saw just felt way to soft to me also. Seems like husky would be able to figure out how to match up a clutch for the displacement of a saw also.

Here is a thought for ya...why does'nt Stihl sell any refurbed saws? 

Last but not least the 395 I purchased new also. This seems to be a good powerful saw. The only complaint with this saw is the some of the screws like to loosen up on this saw no matter what kind of loctite I use and the orange on the saw does'nt match the greatest. It really is a good saw though for the bigger wood.

No way I could vote for Dolmar, Solo or any other brand because I could'nt even tell where one of these dealers are at around here.

I also know that Stihl has been adding alot of weight to their new saws and I would'nt buy any of them but they are still making the two or three saws that I would buy whick is the 440,460 and 660. These saws have stood the test of time so that is where my money went (again) I will tell ya that when I picked up a 261 at the dealers it about made me puke compared to what the 260 felt like. I hope they have put alot more thought into the 461 and 661 or my new dealer could end up being walmart lol.

Now don't take offense to my post and want to beat me over it...Randy wanted to know why we chose the brand we chose and all I did was exlpain my reasons.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK

Well you can't argue with someone that's had a bad experience or two with a brand. Maybe your just a Stihl kind of guy, we can't all be perfect.:msp_wink:

With that said I've had issue with every brand out there at some point. Yes saws are simple, but they still have moving parts. The newer carb's all seem to have a pretty high failure rate these days.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

cuttinscott said:


> Kinda Funny How You all Praise Husky and Husky HAD TO $$$$$$$BUY$$$$$$$ A competitor for engine rights and engineering team even to continue in the game...........
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



That's an odd way to look at the story, but since you are a Dolmar dealer I forgive you!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 19, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK

When I read your post last night I was wondering if you were going to change your user name back to 460 woodchuck. Got up this morning to see that you have.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Will you Stihl boys please get off this Husky thread! :hmm3grin2orange:



You got that right! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

385XP said:


> Its not how old they are its how much they have been used.



Fix that quote - I surely didn't say that! :taped:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 19, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> 395XPWOODCHUCK
> 
> When I read your post last night I was wondering if you were going to change your user name back to 460 woodchuck. Got up this morning to see that you have.



I used to like brunettes then blondes then I married a brunette.. They are both great saws and I really like my 395 but my heart lies with the 460.


----------



## 385XP (Aug 19, 2012)

justtools said:


> Around here 20 to 40 year old stihl saws are commonly in use. I can not say that about the other saw brands.


its not how old they are its how much they have been used.


----------



## 385XP (Aug 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Fix that quote - I surely didn't say that! :taped:


for some reason it quoted you. I know you didnt say that i know how much you hate stihls.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

385XP said:


> for some reason it quoted you. I know you didnt say that i know how much you hate stihls.



I don't *hate* Stihls, and I actually like some of them - the MS361 still is among my favourite saws, and I like my FS200 bruchcutter as well, despite a slight vibration issue. :msp_smile:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 19, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I used to like brunettes then blondes then I married a brunette.. They are both great saws and I really like my 395 but my heart lies with the 460.



never dated anything but blondes. It is a requirment. I met my wife in passing in a college campus club 4 years ago. Never ran into her there again. Went to Hooters Restauant several weeks later with 4 friends and my brother. She walks by and grazes me across the chest and says "I know you". Wound up eating there alot the next few weeks always sitting in her section. Got her number and finally got to spend some time with her watching a movie at my house one night with some of my friends. She left my house at 4 in the morning to go home to her parents. I met her little boy at 7am the next morning over breakfast at Cracker Barrel. She moved in that evening. I have raised her little boy as my own since he was 13 monthes old and Kari and I have also been blessed with 2 beautiful little girls. Funny thing about it is, after she moved in, I learned that she was a bottle blonde and actually a brunette. So to keep it blonde I spend $160 every 6 wks at a Salon on her hair. She recently had her hair done darker with blonde highlights which is beautiful. Our son just started Kindergarden this past Friday. What a wonderful life!


----------



## manostihl (Aug 19, 2012)

JONSERED haha


----------



## DSS (Aug 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Pioneer P series. They were ahead of their time. As far as I know one of the first to do factory boost/finger ports. Great looking design, well built, easy to work on. If they weren't bought out and ended the company, I'm sure they'd be in the top 3 today.



What he said. Simple saws. I can have the carb off a P-40/50/60 series saw in about two minutes. New fuel lines in another three. Dependable and run very very well stock. But, I still have one or more of about every brand on the list except Dolmar. I've got two Stihls and like them fine, but they're not my favorite by a long shot.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 20, 2012)

DSS said:


> What he said. Simple saws. I can have the carb off a P-40/50/60 series saw in about two minutes. New fuel lines in another three. Dependable and run very very well stock. But, I still have one or more of about every brand on the list except Dolmar. I've got two Stihls and like them fine, but they're not my favorite by a long shot.



My favorite brand is the one that starts all the time & doesn't poop out


----------



## DSS (Aug 21, 2012)

stihlaficionado said:


> My favorite brand is the one that starts all the time & doesn't poop out



If your saw poops, you've got bigger issues.:msp_sad:


----------



## binderbasher (Aug 21, 2012)

I like them both but I voted Husky. When I was falling timber I was cutting 35,000-50,000 bf every day and it really helped having a saw that was a pound or two lighter but with the same power like the 372xp bb is to the 046mag. I also like how my hands didn't go numb as fast with the husky. I will say that the Stihl's do feel a bit tougher like they can take a bigger beating and I gave the saws a pretty good beating each day. I own both and like both but for production I would go with the husky.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 3, 2013)

6 monthes have past since the last post in this thread. We have some new models out now and have had 6 monthes worth of Cad... so do we have any new opinions, votes, etc?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 3, 2013)

I voted Echo based on the smaller saws. I have no need for the bigger saws but from what I have seen of them I think Husky is ahead of Stihl on innovation. For the smaller saws, that most homeowners would be interested in, I think Echo is ahead and their new saws coming out are very good bang for the buck saws. I just got an CS-500P and the only thing that compares to it is the Husky 550xp. The Husky is probably a better saw but it's also $180 more, with only a 6 month warranty.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 3, 2013)

My all time favorite is McCulloch. They have pioneered so many "first"in chainsaw history. my 6-10 was wore out when i got it and now its ready to be beat to hell for another 40 years! new saws I am husqvarna all the way. my 435 is under 10 pounds and pulls a 18" bar nicely. I have run 2 gallons through it and the air filter is just starting to show dirt on it! oh and it takes forever to burn 2 gallons with the x-torq! If i had a need for a AT saw i would have one no doubt. husqvarna will soon have a 25cc saw pull a 28" bar sunk in oak like it was a 3120 if they keep up their pace!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

I like em all. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2rod511 (Mar 3, 2013)

I became a husky man when I bought my first saw 10 or 11 years ago from Lowes. It was a 340 and it has been ran over, had trees fall on it, and countless other incidents I can't recall and has never so much as had the spark plug changed. That saw cut all my firewood for at least 9 years before I found AS. Now that I have read millions of threads claiming the homeowner saws at Lowes won't hold up I own a 262xp and a 372xp. That 372xp is one badass beast of a saw at least to me, however the 340 plastic case, homeowner, box store saw is still ole reliable.


----------



## D. Lane (Mar 4, 2013)

*Husqvarna*

I have owned several brands, pretty much all the major ones. The best runners would be Husqvarna, Stihl and McCulloch. The most trouble free have been Husqvarnas, with Stihl next. The best lasting have been hands down the Husqvarnas. The easiest to work on and maintain, again hands down the Huskys. The best power to weight, again, the Huskys. The Husqvarnas have always shined the brightest, in the most categories. My first saws were McCullochs 45 years ago. I wore out a Homelite way too fast, and never bought another. Same with Echo. I have owned a Pioneer,that I traded away. I have run a couple Jonsereds, and Dolmars. I started buying Husqvarnas in the early eighties. I still have five of those. I own some modern ones as well. I own a couple Stihls, and have had a few. I have been using chainsaws since I was 13, and have been selling firewood on and off for 45 years. I have handled way too much firewood. I have been a contractor for almost thirty years, but have never gotten away from selling firewood, to fill in, or make extra fun money.
The Husqvarnas have always been very impressive, tough, and reliable. I have rebuilt a few, and found them very easy to work on. They are my favorite.


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 4, 2013)

*husky all the way*

i find huskies to be super durable and super easy to work on so that's why i choose them. they have never let me down. although i do like stihls too just harder to work on (for me). all the others i would never buy. free is the only way i end up with them. i find it very funny when guys question the durability of a stihl or a husky. saying it didn't even last 2 years. hahahahhahah. most of the guys that wreck a husky or a stihl in that quick of time are idiots. straight gas is the most common. i rarely have a problem with a husky or a stihl and i run my saws hard. just regular maintenance keeps them going. i just realized this is an old thread


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> i find huskies to be super durable and super easy to work on so that's why i choose them. they have never let me down. although i do like stihls too just harder to work on (for me). all the others i would never buy. free is the only way i end up with them. i find it very funny when guys question the durability of a stihl or a husky. saying it didn't even last 2 years. hahahahhahah. most of the guys that wreck a husky or a stihl in that quick of time are idiots. straight gas is the most common. i rarely have a problem with a husky or a stihl and i run my saws hard. just regular maintenance keeps them going. i just realized this is an old thread



It's an old thread but a damn good one. That guy that started it ain't nothing but a troll though. :msp_sad:


----------



## Cbird14 (Mar 4, 2013)

jonsered


----------



## IEL (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a stihl guy, pioneers are my favourite, along with homelites, but all my users are stihl. That said, my uncle has a very old husky that he bought heavily used in the late 80s from a logger, and it is still going strong, with heavy use, and almost no care. He only takes saws in when one of his staff straight gas them. I am sure he has lost atleast 5 saws that way.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't want to be an armchair quarterback. I fall into the landowner category with firewood sales on the side and, to be honest, the quality and performance of pro-level Stihl and Husky saws exceed my needs and both have good dealers in town.
I _can_ speak about the older Stihl models that I run -
MS210c: reliable, average performance, adequate for homeowner tasks and light limbing, not particularly rugged or designed with maintenance in mind;
MS260pro: reliable, durable, no bad habits, easy to maintain, good handling, good power for anything up to 18" dia., can take down and buck 28" dia. when necessary, and can run longer and harder than I can;
MS440: new to me a month ago, still sorting out broken, worn parts and tuning issues found in a saw that's seen some hours, otherwise a real runner with a hot rod attitude. Excuses the 260 from cruel and unusual punishment. The local dealer knows this model backwards and forwards.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 4, 2013)

The best saw is the one that starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull after sittin' on the shelf for 6 months or better and is still throwin' chips at the end of the day.
Don't matter what color....................


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 4, 2013)

Kind of a toss up for me. I use husky and stihl both every day and never had to many issues with either. I think each one has different models that are better than others. My top handles are stihl then i go to the 346 then my 036 then 576 or 372 then my 660 and 084. Just works for me. When i was in row work we ran 361 and 346 both took a beating and worked great. Im lucky to have both dealers close with big parts supplies. The pro models seem to hold up the best for me. I do have some ho models that have suprised me. A 345 that ive had for 8 yrs with no issues the ground guys use and a 61 i bought used in 93.


----------



## Lovewood33 (Mar 4, 2013)

I voted for Husky. I have never had any major issues with them and they have treated me well. I am still newbie when it comes to chainsaws, as I still have a lot to learn. Stihl would be my second choice, as I have read how well Stihls have held up, and the quality they offer. 

I am just glad I have not read any threads that have the Title Husqvarna is Awesome Stihl sucks or the other way around. That kind of stuff just creates stupid worthless arguments when each brand has there plus and minuses. Although I will say I am a little surprised how many Husqvarna owners there are, I thought Stihl owned the market share like 80-20 or even 90-10 or maybe I am wrong but what do I know.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Mar 4, 2013)

If it aint "yellow" and over 100cc...might as well be like the Bal Ravens...they just score


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cbird14 said:


> jonsered



That's a Husky vote!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 4, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> The best saw is the one that starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull after sittin' on the shelf for 6 months or better and is still throwin' chips at the end of the day.
> Don't matter what color....................



2nd or 3rd pull , Can't be a stihl then :msp_w00t:


I voted for husky , but i really meant Jonsereds 
My great uncle gave me his old 630 , he was never a logger , just used it once or twice a year to clean up trees around the camp for firewood. when he gave it to me last year he said it doesnt run long , probably needs a new piston and ring , but with 170 psi ? so with the help of this site , I installed a new fuel line and I was cutting , love the 630 , I now have 3 , really searching for a 670 though. my uncle bought a stihl before he gave me the 630 , I said I was sorry to hear that .


----------



## naturelover (Mar 4, 2013)

elanjoe said:


> 2nd or 3rd pull , Can't be a stihl then :msp_w00t:
> ........



Yup, caus they start on the first pull. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont think im qualified to answer this!:msp_tongue:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> What makes a saw "the best" is the operator...which is why I have saws of every brand listed and they're all "the best."



Cmon JJ you cut your teeth in a sawshop *and still hang out in one * (when your not chasing wildfires,,,,) *like some others of us here!*:hmm3grin2orange: but I dont own some of each

you're right they are all good, and if a feller is a decent sawyer,,, He'll make the most of whatevah is in his hands



Mastermind said:


> I'm tired as heck Steven. We just finished pulling and shredding about 75lbs of pork for a event we are sponsoring at the Cumberland Mountain State Park in Crossville.
> 
> Made three gallons of BBQ sauce too. :msp_biggrin:



Pulling on butts again eh Randy:msp_thumbsup: errrr,,, pork butts? I like all the saws I own or I wouldnt own em,,, less see,,, Dolmars, Poulan Pro s (six cubes) 7+ cube Macs Huskys' Stihl,,, all loud and proud!!! Like jacob I like them all,, Dont own any Homelites,,, yet!!!


----------



## dominic (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not "anti-Stihl" by any means. 

I would own one in a minute if it was something I wanted, and may own one in the future. I recommend them to many people who ask me what to buy.

It's just that in the few saws I have repaired on my own (both brands), Husky's have been easier to work on and getting parts has been much easier. 

It's kinda like OMC vs Mercury outboards.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 4, 2013)

leeha said:


> Well, Since i'm a vintage saw guy. I tend to lean towards
> Mcculloch and Homelite. But there are others i love as well.
> I just love the styling, power and general design of a well
> built reed valve saw.
> ...



I have a 120 also,,, tough as nails,,,and 68cc's of **tt kicking German engineering,,, wears a 20 0r 24 inch bar with authority,,, and can pull a 28 with a little finesse!!!


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 13, 2013)

naturelover said:


> Yup, caus they start on the first pull.



Not talking warm starts here. minus 15 degrees. COLD start.


----------



## tubpilot (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm voting Echo, but just curious to why Solo or Efco never made it to the list, I thought they are supposed to be top level saws too.


----------



## hillwilliam (Mar 19, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> Pioneer P series. They were ahead of their time. As far as I know one of the first to do factory boost/finger ports. Great looking design, well built, easy to work on. If they weren't bought out and ended the company, I'm sure they'd be in the top 3 today.




I also have to vote for the P-series, though I suppose it's partly for sentimental reasons. I think I could work on Pioneers if I was blind. They are all I own now, but I don't need to make a living with them anymore in my advanced years. No shelf queens - all modified runners and have been for many years. That said, if I had used Big Macs instead of Pioneers during the same time in my life, I'd probably love them.

I've owned and used and worked on many different brands over the years. If I had to go back to cutting timber now and buy a saw (ain't gonna), it would be a Husky. Then I'd port it, of course.


----------



## Aldiehoggydoggy (Mar 19, 2013)

I was born Stihl, used Stihl my whole life. But I gotta say I love these Husqvarna's I've recently acquired. 272xp rocks! 394xp one bad s.o.b.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 19, 2013)

Both Stihl and Husky make great saws, but a lot of thier sales are homeowner saws that don't have the quality or power and wiegh more than either Echo or Dolmar saws at about the same cost. Steve


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm an avid WildThang lover.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Sheesh!!!*



Mastermind said:


> I'm an avid WildThang lover.



I hate to say it Randall..... but after meeting ya a couple of years ago up at Terrys holler on Oliver springs rd,,,, I dont have a problem with that,,, and stuff,,, Just sayin:msp_scared:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 8, 2014)

Some time has passed. We've all bought some or ran some since- so it's time to revisit this thread.

I am still favoring Husq and Jonsered, but Im no longer turning a blind eye towards Stihl. I started out on AS with a 10mm Stihl 044 and like an idiot traded it off. Took me a long time to find another one from a buyer I trust and Im happy to be back in the 044 club (even if it is a 12mm saw). And I just bought a 261cm last night from a member here. Looking towards a 441cm in the spring and I'll be happy with my Stihl options.


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 8, 2014)

The one that starts, runs, and cuts when needed.


----------



## Kfd518 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stihl for me as try seem to be more forgiving in the environment I first started using them in. All of ours hit it hard right out of the compartment and don't give us any problems. The two huskys we have hesitate to warm up quickly. Two echos tried out as demonstrations and they didn't hold up for us at all. Not much experience with others except Dolmar which I liked but the local dealer 4 miles away has not been as helpful as either of the stihl dealers within 20 miles either direction.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 9, 2014)

solo gets my vote..... not many know how long they've been in the game. I'm yet to see ANY stock stihl/husky smoke mi solo 681! My solo 656 spanks my ms261. Pound for pound with all the dollars stihl/husky have for R&D, they should be untouchable.....but they ain't!


----------



## SEAM (Jan 9, 2014)

Mac 82 cc 10-series saws - just compared one today to a Stihl 038.
82 vs. 62 cc. And the Mac is (or feels) quite a bit lighter and a lot more powerful. Probably would even run circles around the bigger and by far heavier Stihl 050/051.

None of the 20 or so 61, 70 and 82 cc 10-series Macs I own needed a major repair except for one SP80 which ended up as a parts saw. I don't really think there were many brands to match that level of quality then and there are none now.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 9, 2014)

My guess ,,,,,





























































Da Materminded one?


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 9, 2014)

'Cmon guys,

ain't a one of them worth a chit wit out a good chain?


----------



## StihlNAlberta (Jan 9, 2014)

Where are all the PIONEER guys, eh?


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 9, 2014)

I voted Stihl because over the last 20 years talking to loggers they ALL use pro series stihls....mostly 44's. About half of them said they started with Huskies but burn them up. I started with a Stihl 390 and moved up to a 660. My Dad had a Homelite and we never went a winter without firewood. I don't have any experience with a Husky but I'm sure they're excellent saws.


----------



## Shanster (Jan 9, 2014)

Stihl. I had to carry a company husky for a summer and it was horrible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 9, 2014)

Husqvarna when your Dad and Uncle both have stihls, ya gotta pick the other brand.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to be a Stihl guy, but Jacob J. Is refusing to sell me his 046 for $400! I think Stihl builds a more solid product, but they cost more, and since I don't really need any big saws, I have purchased used huskies. Now if anybody has a decent 10mm for 500ish.......


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I want to be a Stihl guy, but Jacob J. Is refusing to sell me his 046 for $400! I think Stihl builds a more solid product, but they cost more, and since I don't really need any big saws, I have purchased used huskies. Now if anybody has a decent 10mm for 500ish.......



Took ya long enough to figure it out


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 19, 2014)

time to revisit this thread since Husq is loosing in the other poll.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Mar 20, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> 'Cmon guys,
> 
> ain't a one of them worth a chit wit out a good chain?



You know, that just about sums the thread up!


----------



## koomie (Mar 20, 2014)

First post on the forum which I have observed from the safety of my lounge for several weeks.

I started cutting firewood with friends more than 10 years ago now mainly due to the static nature of our work. We watch automatic palletising machines so don't actually do much of a psychical nature, so firewood is our fitness and also a release of pent up energy.

Having said that we started cutting firewood with husky's. We ran with these for several years then bought some second hand stihl 044s. These proved to be easier to start more robust and certainly easier to get parts for. We are now at the stage that we have 1 old 044, 1 new ms440,3 ms660 and 1 ms880, these saws are great to use. My main problem with my husky was getting the bar pinched in a log (several times) and getting it out I usually managed to disconnect the throttle. Never had that issue with a stihl (crosses fingers).

I can't wait to get a modded saw from what I have read online about the gains its a MUST. Now I'm going to wait until stihl gets its business in order and puts the 661 on the market. I have a friend in North Carolina who will buy 1 on my behalf when they finally get distributed and then post/courier to a saw builder to get modded.

Regards to all Chris


----------



## Terry Syd (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I liked the Husky stratos until I saw the Dolmar 6100. However, my favourite saw is a crappy Stihl 029 with a 390 jug running a 20" NK Husky bar (9 pin) - it's light and fast.

Now I'm thinking that a Dolmar 6100 (with a few mods) running a 20" Husky NK bar with a 9 pin would be a great saw. So, I'm kinda of a Husky, Stihl, Dolmar fan.


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 20, 2014)

I decided to get a new chainsaw after a 40 year stint with just Walmart stuff. When the idea poped into my head it was 1145 on Saturday. I was 10 Minutes away from the Husky dealer and 15 away from the Stihl shop. So I restarted with Orange. I voted for Jonsereds because of nostalgia. They are a Husky wannabe, but still love the Red and Black.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 20, 2014)

Husqvarna has never game me any reason to try another 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormy (Mar 20, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I grew up with Stihl, love Stihl, and used to run nothing but Stihl. After seeing and modding more and more saws, that's slowly switched to mostly Huskies. There's no denying their performance and leading edge technology.



Have used chainsaws on and off but never enough to learn about them or the differences. Time finally came to buy and my research said a coupla three things...consensus seemed to be that Stihl wasn't any longer the dominant technology that once made it the best; seemed a lot more woods porting was being done on Huskies (and a peek at Wicked Work Saws seemed to confirm this); I was more familiar w/ Husky through their last decade of TV advertising as a force in chainsaws, even though I knew of Stihl all my life for other tools; Husky seemed to be winning the cutting competitions, and; therefore the higher price for Stihl didn't seem justified. So 5 reasons = a coupla three, sorta. But if you read it as 6, then I'd add ergonomics.


----------



## CJ1 (Mar 20, 2014)

After running a bunch of different saws I have stuck with Husky, lightweight, fast and feel good in my hands. I believe a Stihl would last longer but we ran the Huskys 2 years non stop with no issues and really never had a major failure. I cannot comment on any of the homeowner saws, just never run them. The worst brand was Homelite 4 saws and not 1 of them was worth a crap other than a XL-12 and I hated running that slow vibrating pig. CJ


----------



## Subieman406 (Mar 20, 2014)

i would say i became a husky man when my church camp down by yellowstone was having issues with alot of pine bugs and needed about 4 acres cleared and i went to help and i took my new to me and rebuilt 55 rancher down to do the cutting the only saws still left standing at the end where my old 55 and the stihl pro saws that other members had brought all the craftsman and homelite saws where having issues or just plain kia 
i was the only husqvarna man there too out of about 10 saws


----------



## wilsonishere (Mar 21, 2014)

I voted Stihl. I have run Husqvarna, Echo, Dolmar, Stihl, Pioneer, McCulloch to name a few and worked on them all as well and what I will say is all of the pro lines have some good saws and some that don't meet my expectations. In this day and age it is getting harder to find a bad saw unless you shop at (Walmart Sears or the like to get a saw), and most people (lets face it) will not ever put their saws to the test. Of everything I work on 90% is related to improper storage and any saw will have diaphragm pumps go bad with ethel fuel in the carb for three years (FACT). So for those of us who really use a saw to its full potential, day in and day out this is a hard choice, it comes down to Stihl and Husqvarna. I own saws from both and, they all have a place and purpose in my stable. As I though over this question I took into account reliability, power, ability to get parts, ergonomics, and how rugged the saw is made. What it really came down to for me, why I have favored my Stihls is because they are a go to saws (start on the second pull every time), I can ride them hard and put them away wet and in the morning I know my saw will not let me down. Just the feel of a Stihl is rugged to me, yes they might not be the most technically advanced or the fastest, Husqvarna has them there but when the s--t hits the fan they just work. A stihl is like an old 3500 4x4 Chevy truck with a 454, and a Husqvarna is like a Toyota tundra with all the features, it is faster it is lighter it has leather but can I put over a ton of wood in the back, pull a trailer with three more on it going up a hill in the mud day in a out a not break something? I think not. Now not to say I don't like my Husqvarnas, I like anyone else want to have speed and comfort when I am playing, and a Husky will walk all over a Stihl in the cut, I have been impressed by many of their models they are a fine saw but my heart will always scream LONG LIVE STIHL POWER!!!!


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 21, 2014)

Husqvarna aint no toyota more like a ferrari

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 21, 2014)

They all work, i have Huskies,Stihl,Dolmar and Echo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Mar 21, 2014)

Stihl was good enough for dad, it's good enough for me.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2014)

Husky a Ferrari? Not...

Stihl actually sponsors many types of racing.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 21, 2014)

Im sure stihl is s great saw but my 346 and 390 give me no reason to want to lug one of those heavy boxy dinosaurs around

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 21, 2014)

This is a no brainer for me. Husqvarna. First anti-vibe is the best overall. Second balance is great on XP saws. Third power/ cutting speed is unrivaled. Fourth more professional models than most company's even sell altogether. Fifth always new leap taking design's. Sixth cheaper than Stihl's. Seventh reliability. Eighth sexy looking saws. Ninth respond better to mods. Tenth Pops used them and I still use the same ones 30 years later.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 21, 2014)

Yessir

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 21, 2014)

bcaarms said:


> I decided to get a new chainsaw after a 40 stint with just Walmart stuff. When the idea poped into my head it was 1145 on Saturday. I was 10 Minutes away from the Husky dealer and 15 away from the Stihl shop. So I restarted with Orange. I voted for Jonsereds because of nostalgia. They are a Husky wannabe, but still love the Red and Black.



what did you wind up with?


----------



## Greg Perryman (Mar 21, 2014)

I run nothing but Stihls. Dad and Grandpa run nothing but Stihls. I remember back in 90s helping dad cut wood, us and a few others running Stihls would still be cutting when everyone else had left cause their saws quit or wouldn't start after they got hot. New technology is ok, but why change when your number one world wide.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 21, 2014)

#1 ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2014)

Go ahead, Google it. You will find:

_*STIHL *_is the #1 selling brand of chain saws worldwide.

And if you want boxy, bulky dinosaurs, just pick up a Husky 576 or a 395... I owned 'em both. 

Sent from my SawTroll irritating Tapatalk


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 21, 2014)

Ya coca cola is the number one selling soda in the world it dont mean its good for ya 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Mar 22, 2014)

Yah, like there is a connection between cola and chainsaws.  Sure.

Whine all you want, but Stihl is #1!

Husky is number two...

Sent from my SawTroll annoying Tapatalk


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 22, 2014)

Stihl, Husqvarna / Chevrolet, Ford?

I remember families that were brand loyal for decades, damitalltohell, now they buy Toyota, Hondas, Hyundais and Kias?????????????????



One fact of life is,

When you are number one there is only one direction to go eh?


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 22, 2014)

Sure stihl claims there number one whatever im guessing you probobly have a mathews bow to both spend a ton in advertising brainwashing everybody that there the best when the truth of the matter is there is alot of great stuff out thrre this day and age

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Perryman (Mar 22, 2014)

Stihl claim is they are number on. The reason why I run Stihl is they are reliable, durable, and withstand the test of time. Ive seen echos and poulans blowup. Ive held husky knock offs, they are too boxy and don't fit right in my hands. The power and weight ratio feels just right in a Stihl. That's why I run Stihls.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 22, 2014)

I dunno, I have owned and run both brands, and a lot of other brands as well. I am partial to Olympyks myself, but the coils kept going out on them. I sold my Huskies and a few Stihls off because they were just too much theft bait. There are also 10:1 Stihl to Husky dealers around here. I know how to tear down almost all the Stihl saws, they run good, they all start the same way, they all have the same handle and lever systems. I also run the snot out of them and they go and go. Of my Huskies, I liked the 576 the most, but it is not well loved. Its similar to my 441 in running smooth and people not liking them.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greg Perryman said:


> Stihl claim is they are number on. The reason why I run Stihl is they are reliable, durable, and withstand the test of time. Ive seen echos and poulans blowup. Ive held husky knock offs, they are too boxy and don't fit right in my hands. The power and weight ratio feels just right in a Stihl. That's why I run Stihls.



"Boxy" 
please tell me how this looks or feels "boxy"


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 22, 2014)

You guys know that husky's the best aye  oh and huskstihl, try a stihl and we'll wait for your return to the grass is greener side. Once you run husky you can't switch to a stihl. I actually think it's impossible, in my eyes anyways.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 22, 2014)

346xp best saw ever made but boxy ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 22, 2014)

Rockstar 562 is no doubt the best!


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 22, 2014)

stmonnat said:


> 346xp best saw ever made but boxy ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I know i might get flamed for this but don't get me wrong cause the 346 is a great saw but i think it is a bit overrated here on AS. I recently aquired a 357 and the thing is not that much bigger or heavier then a 346 but has a good amount more power. Maybe it's just me. I'm used to a bigger saw so the 357 just feels better. IMO the 550 is a much nicer saw then the 346. Lighter and handles really nice. I'm really dig'n the autotune as well.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 22, 2014)

Im talking cc wise and dont even get me going on the 372


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ky044 (Mar 23, 2014)

I vote stihl ... Easy for me to get parts for....I like my 445 husqvarna to my neighbor has a 272 husky I'd love to have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aokpops (Mar 23, 2014)

I like the Husqvarna easy to work on parts are easy to find . An they out run about everything . An the ergonomics are really nice .


----------



## cobey (Mar 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl for working......Husky for racing. :msp_wink:
> 
> The rest for the heck of it.
> 
> I have about 60 saws now JJ.


 this was my thought, but I likes um all


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 23, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> I know i might get flamed for this but don't get me wrong cause the 346 is a great saw but i think it is a bit overrated here on AS. I recently aquired a 357 and the thing is not that much bigger or heavier then a 346 but has a good amount more power. Maybe it's just me. I'm used to a bigger saw so the 357 just feels better. IMO the 550 is a much nicer saw then the 346. Lighter and handles really nice. I'm really dig'n the autotune as well.



I never ran a 346xp, a few saws do get hyped up on AS, by all means im sure it is still a heck of a saw. I just bought a brand new 545 (de-tuned 550xp) about 2 weeks ago and have 7 tanks through it and I love it. Right about 5 tanks I noticed it was starting to wake up/break in. It starts easy hot/cold and I find it to be natural to hold. Love the AutoTune.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 23, 2014)

Everybody knows ain't a one of them worth a chit if you use any mix other than Gary Goo?


----------



## orange crush (Mar 23, 2014)

husky the best even though I love efcos really underrated and the one echo I own (CS8000) is as well built as any thing out there sthil is over rated, over priced,and over engineered but there decent enough not hating just not a fan husky is at the very front of the pack in almost every aspect actually a fan of any thing 2t


----------



## orange crush (Mar 23, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> I never ran a 346xp, a few saws do get hyped up on AS, by all means im sure it is still a heck of a saw. I just bought a brand new 545 (de-tuned 550xp) about 2 weeks ago and have 7 tanks through it and I love it. Right about 5 tanks I noticed it was starting to wake up/break in. It starts easy hot/cold and I find it to be natural to hold. Love the AutoTune.


have to agree with you not a lot more weight but the 357xp is quite a bit better


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 18, 2015)

been over a year since this thread surfaced. We have new members who need to vote.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 19, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> been over a year since this thread surfaced. We have new members who need to vote.




It's been a year How do I change My vote.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 19, 2015)

stmonnat said:


> Sure stihl claims there number one whatever im guessing you probobly have a mathews bow to both spend a ton in advertising brainwashing everybody that there the best when the truth of the matter is there is alot of great stuff out thrre this day and age
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk




And Stihls number one selling saw is the MS290, lots of people buying those with its a Stihl mentality. Steve


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

My favorites are
241c, 346xp
357xp, 562xp
440 hybrid, 7910, 372xp
390xp, 660, 661
I need to cast several votes but pushed Hooskie!!!


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 19, 2015)

Husky, hottest out of the box and easiest to work on. I have three 026s on my bench right now and compared to a 2xx or 3xx series Husqvarna they are a PITA!

Joe


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Husky, hottest out of the box and easiest to work on. I have three 026s on my bench right now and compared to a 2xx or 3xx series Husqvarna they are a PITA!
> 
> Joe


The only thing I have against 0 series Stihls is that pitiful mastercontrol spring!!!


----------



## LRains (Nov 19, 2015)

Around here most firewood hacks use box store saws, they cut 3-5 cords per year have the carbs cleaned and fuel lines replaced every two years, more serous woodcutters use stihl, while almost all tree service groups use stihls. I believe that because of the dealer network.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Also why you think so. What made up your mind? Let downs with a certain saw? Great service from another? Why are you so set on "your" brand?



Well, who couldn't love a $500 Echo 600p. I hear rumors that one you ported will out cut a stock 441 all day long and cut right with a stock 461 (20" b&c). If you can make a 13.3 lb. saw perform like that, that's a winner in my book.

Always liked Echo's price, reliability, etc. but that kind of performance is on a different level...if it's true.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 19, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's been a year How do I change My vote.


You can, but gotta start a new thread.


----------



## mad murdock (Nov 19, 2015)

McCulloch was the best for years, way ahead of their time. As far as current production saws, I would say Echo and Dolkita and Husky, in order of my preference. I am not a stihl guy. When I get them, I fix them and sell them. I do own an 075 for my "big saw" though. Price was right, (freebie). I have run saws in the woods as a pro logger in my past career, McC , Johnnyred, Husky. I have used Stihl in the woods as well. They are not quite the all day user saw that the swede saws are, IMO. They will cut the muster. Not as comfortable for me in an all day working arrangement.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 19, 2015)

Well I think it is now OBVIOUSLY DOLMAR! They look at all the boxes that need checked and address each one.
Some of the best power to price ratio, some of the best weight to price ratio, some of the best features to price ratio, 
It is very hard to beat the 421, 6100, and 7900.
I would say echo is trying pretty hard for number 2


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm still a Stihlhead. 

I could care less what saw is fastest. I'm just interested in what works best for me.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm still a Stihlhead.
> 
> I could care less what saw is fastest. I'm just interested in what works best for me.


Ive picked the 3 from 40cc, 70cc, and 90cc classes over a few years and many saws that I like. 241c, 440/460 hybrid, 390xp. Couldnt be happier but in that 70cc class id say a 7900/7910 is pretty darn strong too


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

Meh.........grab a saw. Cut wood. Split, stack, repeat.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm still a Stihlhead.
> 
> I could care less what saw is fastest. I'm just interested in what works best for me.


I find them to be built better and easier to work on. The Huskies always seem to have small stuff go wrong.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Meh.........grab a saw. Cut wood. Split, stack, repeat.


I like that noodle technique u have while the wood is still attached to the rest of the log!! !! That works pretty neat


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

I love the 2 series Huskys. Solid, well built, and simple. It's been a downhill run for them ever since.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I love the 2 series Huskys. Solid, well built, and simple. It's been a downhill run for them ever since.



That said........I have a 562XP, and a 346XP that are not for sale.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I love the 2 series Huskys. Solid, well built, and simple. It's been a downhill run for them ever since.


I had a 254 a 262 and a 288 they cut great but the smaller two did not hold up and the 288 was always breaking pullstarters.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've said Stihl before and will again, not that the amount of cutting I do qualifies me.

Why you ask? Dealer, Dealer, Dealer. He sold me my Ariens mower and delivered my snowblower 30 miles during a snow storm on a Sunday. He sells Stihl saws so I will buy Stihl saws (if I ever need to buy a new one). Only part that really sucks is the city has the road all tore up in front of his store. I tried to go look at bars for the 044 yesterday and couldn't even get in the lot.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I love the 2 series Huskys. Solid, well built, and simple. It's been a downhill run for them ever since.


I like the 3 series mo better than the 2.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I like the 3 series mo better than the 2.



I think some of them run great.........but they are just not tough like the 2 series.....


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 19, 2015)

Echo for me, my saws trimmer and blower. All of it.

First is cost, the bang for the buck is awesome to me. Decent prices and an awesome 5yr warranty to the homeowner. I cut about 7 cords a year for my use and my father in law. I have a CS-670 and a CS-400. Not the lightest or most powerful but both have been the epitome of reliability for me. They sit 4-5 months at a time, stabilizer in the fuel, and start as they should every time. As long as i keep good chain on them and they keep running. I see no reason to spend extra $$$$ on either a Husky or Stihl.

The Echo dealer network around here is really awesome, the outdoor equipment store 10 min away has a full inventory of new models and due to the lack of much change in the echo products they have a huge parts inventory for the entire lineup.

My 670 was bought used, 3yrs old from the shop. Paid $300, been running the piss out of it every time its used ever since. Best money I've spent.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

We need English Bob. Use your words.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We need English Bob. Use your words.



That goofy blurb was the easiest way to find the thread on my pc for real typing. Reply with jibberish and it added the thread to my content..... Lazy really.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 19, 2015)

And no im not a pro, but when i run the saw i try to make sure i can run a whole tank at a time. None of this 2 cuts then regroup ********.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm just a guy that works on a lot of saws.........so much of my preferences come from seeing saws that are here for repair.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ive seen, in my short time here, that you are a resident tuning guru.... Ever port and tune a 670, mine is the all grey case. Not sure if there are any differences but ive seen grey ones and orange ones.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

I have not, but I like the gains I've gotten from many Echo models.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> I've said Stihl before and will again, not that the amount of cutting I do qualifies me.
> 
> Why you ask? Dealer, Dealer, Dealer. He sold me my Ariens mower and delivered my snowblower 30 miles during a snow storm on a Sunday. He sells Stihl saws so I will buy Stihl saws (if I ever need to buy a new one). Only part that really sucks is the city has the road all tore up in front of his store. I tried to go look at bars for the 044 yesterday and couldn't even get in the lot.


Dilemma foe sure. "One good turn
deserves the next" Remember you already were his customer. He certainly did go over and above the call of duty, but what did he get ? More buesness. He owes you! He needs to 'show you the money' again. "show me the money"
This store front is atrocious.
I'd call him up and say; " look Billy
Blah Blah Blah" if he is not very responsive to your needs then thank him for his time. Wait a couple days, show up early one morning and look him in the eyes and say;I think its best we sever our relations (he will know you mean biz trust me on this. Fire up your saw and...
Well I don't want to get all graphic...but you know.
Thats how I became a husquvarna guy 26yrs ago.

Yeah you laugh you ****in' laughin' now you think I'm bull****in'....its no joke out there, out there at the saw shops, its not bull****


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have not, but I like the gains I've gotten from many Echo models.


What gives up on the 3 series first Randy?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 19, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Dilemma foe sure. "One good turn
> deserves the next" Remember you already were his customer. He certainly did go over and above the call of duty, but what did he get ? More buesness. He owes you! He needs to 'show you the money' again. "show me the money"
> This store front is atrocious.
> I'd call him up and say; " look Billy
> ...




Don't get me wrong, I wasn't making specific trip to the shop. I was in the area and thought I would drop in say Hi and see what they had. I hate calling as they are quite busy and you can end up on hold for a while. I emailed him when I got back to the office and he replied first thing this morning. Always and every time earns my business. May not always get my business but will always get a shot at it.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What gives up on the 3 series first Randy?



I never said anything did.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think some of them run great.........but they are just not tough like the 2 series.....


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I never said anything did.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think some of them run great.........but they are just not tough like the 2 series.....


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think some of them run great.........but they are just not tough like the 2 series.....


Oh wrong quote, I meant this one Randy. Sorry. Whats the weak links on 3 series huskies?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

I said not as tough......

Y'all read **** breaks off? LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

This is the reason I stay out of the "real" threads these days.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

Can I say that the 2 series saws are more robust? 

Is that a better way to say it?


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

How about the 3 series compared to 5 series?


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Whats the weakest link on a 390xp that you have seen with all them u have been in?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I said not as tough......
> 
> Y'all read **** breaks off? LOL



We know you were clearly talking about 'toughness' as their feelings.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

My dad told me since I wasn't smart......I better be tough.


----------



## wendell (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not saying a word...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

wendell said:


> I'm not saying a word...



That's a first.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats the weakest link on a 390xp that you have seen with all them u have been in?



Besides her feelings?
She wont fly or float.
"WILSON WILSON I'M SO SORRY SORRY WILSON NEVER AGAIN WILSON....WHERE ARE YOU WILSON?...wilson


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Lol!!u r talking greek to me buddy


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Besides her feelings?
> *She wont fly* or float.
> "WILSON WILSON I'M SO SORRY SORRY WILSON NEVER AGAIN WILSON....WHERE ARE YOU WILSON?...wilson



Hold up right there bub. I have it on good authority that there has been a flying 390XP seen by the careful observer.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

No but I mean swing Wilson around by the cord off a heli block
down into the F&B (fall&Buck)


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

The movie the Castaway keith?
Tom Hanks and the volleyball
Wilson


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 19, 2015)

I love lamp


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> The movie the Castaway keith?
> Tom Hanks and the volleyball
> Wilson


Like my Dad use to say, " Son u gotta read between the lines!!" Lol!! Lots of schrades and feelings on shoulders here lately on AS to tell what in the hell somebody has on their mind when u ask a question around here now? Me Im just trying to learn alil and make extra money in my shop to take care of my 9 month old daughter and stay out of the drama around here


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

*Daydreams in the grass thinks about favorite _series and writes a pretty poem about last spent*

Here's to the saw that I liked best
All day long she stood the test

I revved her trying
I revved her dying
If she had wings
i'd of revved her flying

She's long dead
Though the day not forgotten
How I onced worked from wrong side.
Of the 5 foot Cotton


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2015)

Keith, if you had any idea what I had to go thru over this past weekend, you'd understand. 

Yes.......I am testy. 

It's not your fault. I don't want to make any statements about anything right now though.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Keith, if you had any idea what I had to go thru over this past weekend, you'd understand.
> 
> Yes.......I am testy.
> 
> It's not your fault. I don't want to make any statements about anything right now though.


I wasnt referring to u Randy but the site in general lately


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2015)

My favorite saws are 2 series- love a 262 and 288.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Like my Dad use to say, " Son u gotta read between the lines!!" Lol!! Lots of schrades and feelings on shoulders here lately on AS to tell what in the hell somebody has on their mind when u ask a question around here now? Me Im just trying to learn alil and make extra money in my shop to take care of my 9 month old daughter and stay out of the drama around here



Sounds like a good plan.
Me?..I like to write Comedy at times. Its going down like a bomb the last few days..lol its funny.
Just trying to have fun ****ing off for a living for a change...wait...whats this gig paying again


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

I actually like the 2 series and the 3 series and have worked on both and ported both. I favor the 390 setup on the inboard clutch like a Stihl . I dont care for that wacky throttle cable system in the rear handle of the 390 but everything else seems very soild to me. Maybe the bottomend doesnt have a rep on holding up but then again too most folks run 50to1 instead of 32to1


----------



## Yoopermike (Nov 19, 2015)

Husqvarnas are made in Sweden and well, I'm Swedish. I prefer orange over red due to the fact that Jonsered handles are straight, huskies are curved and the flag doesn't kill my knuckles every time I try to start it. Jonsered's do!


----------



## merc_man (Nov 19, 2015)

Man this is a tough one. Ummmm
Guess i gotta go with stihl, mabe echo hech i dont know ther all good.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

This was one of my favorites I built from ground up and ported. It had awesome torque. 026


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 20, 2015)

Husqvarna
Because "I owe my soul to the company store"

There really and truely wasn't a better way to skin a Cat.

West Coast thinning was the game
And number two hundred and sixty six was her name.
Walkerized with the A/M K&N high filter sitting under an all blue A/M cover that said 'Eliminator' how cool with a 16" display full on. I didn't even have to start it up it was so scary the trees would part themselves. Oh you laugh...you ****en' laughin' now. By early '95 I had the 52mm under that cap. 

Anyone have any pics or own one of those caps or past history I would like to here from you.
You could verify my story...you know the one about the trees moving aside


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had one of those West Coast 266`s but passed it along a few years back. John did a bit of thinning/spacing out there, claims he ran 266`s also. High top blue covers and AM filters were the rage, tape the throttle open and let er roar.


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 20, 2015)

I choose husky, for the ease of maintaining, ergonomics, performance and they are always bringing something new to the table I can't live without!


----------

